# How to tell if my rat is playing with me?



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

My older boy Fivel is acting a little different than his usual. (he's probably anywhere from 3-5 months old) It's not bad but I know it's not his normal behavior. Now at first I was worried maybe his hormones are changing and he's going to go through his aggressive stage and I'll have to get him neutered which I can't afford. His behavior consists of increased activity, he's far more active now and always wants treats from his cage or to get out and when he is out he's running around and jumping everywhere and he gets in to things more as well as being more brave at taking risks. He now chases my hand around and is jumpy and hops away when I touch him, he also will follow me when on my bed. He will lick my arm if I pet him. He used to sit still on my shoulder and now just wants to crawl down my arm. I guess it's not a huge deal but he was more laid back and I just want to make sure he won't bite my little sister as she loves to come in my room and mess with him. He had bit my little brothers nose when he got too close to the cage and ever since then he's been a little different. All this happened within a couple days.

I have his brother and him separated in different cages for about two weeks because they had gotten in a fight and his brother had a gash on his stomach that looked bad but is fully healed now and I'm terrified to try to put them together again or even on my bed together. I do have Fievels cage next to me as I'm on my computer a lot so I always give him some attention.

I also forgot to mention he almost seems neurotic. His constantly moves his bedding around piling it up and he now likes to flip his food bowl over and just mess up his cage.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think he's just playing and being active I am unsure for sure but that's what my girls do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Gah I know... Nimbus is doing pretty much the same thing. I miss when he was more chill. Loki gave him a nasty bite in the daddy bags after he had enough of Nimbus' BS and I had to keep them in separate cages till Nimbus healed up. They just hit "teenage" years. What I had been doing is having them outside the cage together and sleeping together in the cage when either my boyfriend or I are home. Nimbus kinda changed after that, and sometimes I'm having a hard time telling when they are playing or fighting (Loki starts squeaking even before Nimbus touches him now). Nimbus has yet to give any damage but keeps pulling/humping/antagonizing Loki till Loki does damage. 

I just tired them out now, and just watched as Nimbus dragged the extra bedding and block the entrance to the igloo so Loki can't get in. This was after he moved the pee rocks. I think after this stage they might tapper off and calm down again. (hopefully) I don't think its neurotic though, just nesting. He might be bored without his brother even if he's being bad to him. My boys get weird after a night they are separated and Nimbus spent more time adjusting both cages .

I've been more stern with them, a loud "no!" and light bops to the head when they are getting too rough or Nimbus is just being antagonistic. It helped a bit!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Aw! What cute behavior. I was ecstatic when my boys were comfortable enough to wrestle with me. They excitedly grab my fingers to incite play and then run furiously when I try to get them. 

At this age, they just have a ton of excess energy. If they don't have a wheel, I suggest getting them one. When Dexter gets wildly energetic he goes directly to the wheel to burn it off, then crashes and sleeps for ages. I imagine they will calm down with age very quickly, as boys tend to do. While my girls still act crazy like that sometimes, I don't imagine my boys will be this wild forever. Hopefully the aggression/antagonistic behavior between your boys will simmer down when the hormones settle. Sounds like you are on a good path though- assert yourself as top rat and don't let any shenanigans happen under your roof!!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

My boy is about 8 months and does all of this lol... Beau, the baby, so far only wrestles. Seems like good behavior to me, but the climbing off the shoulder gets really annoying when you're trying to clean... Grrr


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tillyouise (Apr 9, 2013)

im worried about letting my rats grab my fingers as im petrified theyll bite me , i hand feed them pick them up but when i go to play with them im quite scared , do you think i need to just let them do this and see , argh


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

tillyouise said:


> im worried about letting my rats grab my fingers as im petrified theyll bite me , i hand feed them pick them up but when i go to play with them im quite scared , do you think i need to just let them do this and see , argh


Mine have never bitten me and if they nibble it was because they thought it was food but they let go right away and I'm sure I quite annoy my boys so they tolerate me well.


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

JBird said:


> Aw! What cute behavior. I was ecstatic when my boys were comfortable enough to wrestle with me. They excitedly grab my fingers to incite play and then run furiously when I try to get them.
> 
> At this age, they just have a ton of excess energy. If they don't have a wheel, I suggest getting them one. When Dexter gets wildly energetic he goes directly to the wheel to burn it off, then crashes and sleeps for ages. I imagine they will calm down with age very quickly, as boys tend to do. While my girls still act crazy like that sometimes, I don't imagine my boys will be this wild forever. Hopefully the aggression/antagonistic behavior between your boys will simmer down when the hormones settle. Sounds like you are on a good path though- assert yourself as top rat and don't let any shenanigans happen under your roof!!


How would I go about being assertive? Or being seen as the alpha? I have a wheel for them but either they don't want to use it or they don't know how, they rather chew on it. I can watch them "play" together but I'm afraid when I go to bed they might fight and I wouldn't know till the morning and it might be too late.


----------

